

Tell HN: Please add formatdoc link to the reply and submit pages - aw3c2

The edit page shows it already. Actually I would highly suggest adding the whole footer from the homepage to all pages.
======
pbhjpbhj
"formatdoc" link is <http://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc> and unhelpfully
bears teh link text "help" rather than something like "text style info". The
page has the content:

 _Blank lines separate paragraphs.

Text after a blank line that is indented by two or more spaces is reproduced
verbatim. (This is intended for code.)

Text surrounded by asterisks is italicized, if the character after the first
asterisk isn't whitespace.

Urls become links, except in the text field of a submission._

Isn't the homepage footer from <http://news.ycombinator.com/> on all the sub
pages anyway?

